# cyclocross commuting wheels



## hikyle2 (Jan 3, 2007)

I'm building up a single speed surly cross check to use as my commuter and I need something that will hold up for me. My first question is there a big difference between a road wheel and a cyclocross wheel. I need something that will support my weight (225lbs.) if I drop a curb or something and I would probably be doing just alot of rough and some dirt road riding on it. I was think something like the mavic open pros or similar, but only want to spend about 225 or less. Any advice on what to look for. Thanks.


----------



## turbomatic73 (Jan 22, 2004)

*salsa delgado*

i built a wheelset for a 200+ lb rider this past fall using salsa delgado rims, 36 hole. The rims were very round right out of the box so they were easy to build up and they have held up well for him...both racing and commuting. They are heavier than the open pro's, but they're also cheaper and more durable. Using LX hubs and DT straight spokes the cost was under $200.


----------



## eyefloater (Jul 3, 2006)

For me (135#):
- Mavic Open Pro rims (28/32)
- DT Revolution spokes
- Phil Wood Hubs

For my friend (265#)
- Mavic CXP 33 rims (36/36)
- DT Alpine spokes
- Surly hubs

It's the off-season, so you're more likely to get a deal from a shop. Obviously buy all the parts for the wheelset from them - that'll improve your chances of getting a discount on the whole job. Also, don't push any tight schedule on them. Giving them a bit of breathing room on the job is always a nice gesture and may improve your odds of getting it done cheaper. Finally, if you're not picky about what parts are used (I don't mean accept "lesser" parts ... just don't demand Brand X if they've got Y and it's fine too). At this time of year shops are always eager to clear out old inventory that means a deal for you.


----------



## single1x1 (Mar 26, 2005)

*Ma3 rim and surly rear hub*



hikyle2 said:


> I'm building up a single speed surly cross check to use as my commuter and I need something that will hold up for me. My first question is there a big difference between a road wheel and a cyclocross wheel. I need something that will support my weight (225lbs.) if I drop a curb or something and I would probably be doing just alot of rough and some dirt road riding on it. I was think something like the mavic open pros or similar, but only want to spend about 225 or less. Any advice on what to look for. Thanks.


 The wheels I have been using on my ss crosscheck are ma3 rims and a surly rear hub and a lx front hub, excel sports made them up for me pretty cheap and the lx hub saved some money over a surly front hub, but I would probably go with a xt or ultegra front hub if I did it again cause I seem to clean that thing out fairly often. The ma3 rims are now called open sports, but they cost about 1/2 the cost of an open pro, and cheaper to replace once you wear the brake track down on the rear wheel and eventually on the front wheel from commuting, I only weigh about 165-170lbs and mine have held up well, but you could always go for 36 if you want, or 36 on the rear wheel which takes most of the punishment. There really isn't much of a difference between road and cross wheels, and with a cross check you can use 130 or 135mm rear hubs, most cross racers go for something that is a little stronger, and if they are paying for it themselves, realitivly cheap since it will endure harsh conditions. Use some of the money you save by going to open sport rims to get a set of neo retro paul brakes.


----------



## Pigtire (May 26, 2004)

I use MA3 rims on my commuter and they are pretty sturdy. I weigh 210 w/ at least 25 pounds of stuff for work on my back and the rims are holding. Good build is also essential. You can also try these just make sure to check wheel tension and true and it should be an awesome commuter wheelset. 135 rear spacing but it should fit your CC.

http://www.jensonusa.com/store/product/WH403A06-Redline+29Er+Alex+Dh19+Wheelset.aspx


----------

